# what are these pieces from ??



## ABC Services (Nov 13, 2011)

I got these in a lot that I won from the hartung auction they are all generators right? anyone know what the electric ones would go to?? any help.


----------



## richtrix (Nov 14, 2011)

The first and second picture looks like a Cushman scooter generator. I had one like it on my 47 step thru Cushman. There's a lever that swivels the generator to tighten a belt ran off and pulley on the crank. Should be worth a nice piece of change on epay.


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 15, 2011)

*cushman*

yes , THANK YOU   !!


----------

